# I want one of mikes tapes!!



## sarahc18 (Jul 3, 2001)

I have just recently been back on the I.B.S Self Help Group website and keep hearing about Mikes tapes.I have panic attacks every time i'm due to go out and constntly feel very depressed about having I.B.S. I also feel very nervous when going out too which leads to naseau.Help!Where do u get them/order themIm in the UK.Sarah


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You could click the blue ad that says flashe between: IBS, UK IBS Therapists Register, Home of Mike's Tapes, ibs audioprogram.com, symptom alleviation support.Or go to www.ibsaudioprogram.com. Mike is from the UK.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks K for answering for me,Been really busy and the secretaries have a really nice boss that allowed them holidays which didn't help







Best RegardsMike


----------

